# AWG to Metric Conversion



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

AWGmm2AWGmm2AWGmm2 AWGmm2300.05180.756164/0 120280.08171.0425300MCM 50260.14161.5235350MCM 185240.25142.5150500MCM 240220.34124.01/055600MCM 300210.38106.02/070750MCM 400200.508103/0951000MCM 500


----------

